

ASCII/Unicode Delimited Text – Not CSV or TAB delimited - jwecker
http://ronaldduncan.wordpress.com/2009/10/31/text-file-formats-ascii-delimited-text-not-csv-or-tab-delimited-text/

======
sambeau
The article doesn't mention how to type these characters.

CSV, TAB delimited , YAML and even basic XML have the advantage of being human
readable AND human-creatable.

